# is she pregnant or am i getting my hopes up



## nicholaskostyk (Sep 30, 2011)

hey, i was cleaning my cages today and i looked at my womas, the female looks like she's bellies up my hopes arnt too high as i wasnt breeding them they were just in the same enclosure.
plz dont get up me or call me a noob (i am a noob lol but still its rude) im just wondering because if she did produce eggs i would have no idea on what to do with them.
cheers. nick


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2011)

Well , she looks a bit stretched. Wait till she has a shed...then count down the days. If she lays then she was gravid..lol


----------



## DeadCricket (Sep 30, 2011)

I think fay knocked the nail on the head there. I'll put my hand up for a hatchie if you happen to have a spare one laying around. Dammed expensive hobby this lol


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Sep 30, 2011)

alright cheers should i take the male out just incase?
or will it be alright to keep them together?


----------



## yommy (Sep 30, 2011)

looks promising, i'd start to get an incubator and egg box together and womas are incubated on a drier mix .8:1 (80g water for every 1kg mixture) 
running perlite this season as the water method didn't go so well last season 

Best of luck. Like the others have said count down around 23-28 days after next shed. If she's getting really thick towards the tail and the scales in that area are stretching and you can clearly see the skin between you'll have a clutch on the way.


----------



## FAY (Sep 30, 2011)

Best to take him out, put him in his own enclosure and give him a feed. He will probably be starving.


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Sep 30, 2011)

FAY said:


> Best to take him out, put him in his own enclosure and give him a feed. He will probably be starving.



alright cheers Fay



yommy said:


> looks promising, i'd start to get an incubator and egg box together and womas are incubated on a drier mix .8:1 (80g water for every 1kg mixture)
> running perlite this season as the water method didn't go so well last season
> 
> Best of luck. Like the others have said count down around 23-28 days after next shed. If she's getting really thick towards the tail and the scales in that area are stretching and you can clearly see the skin between you'll have a clutch on the way.



see this is where its bad for me i've never bred b4 and i have no idea what u just said besides the pre shed and all this is the first ive seen of this and her scales havnt started stretching yet it would be exciting to see some hatchies but i am unsure. she hasnt aten since she was cooled.
cheers, nick

Also what should the heat be on her?


----------



## Jason (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi mate, you'll know when she is gravid, you can't miss it with womas. From the pics you posted she is on her side at the front end, when gravid it'll be more the *** end belly up. I'd separate him and bump her hot spot up to 33. Don't panic, you will know if/when she is gravid. Good luck.


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Sep 30, 2011)

alright cheers thnx alot


----------



## yommy (Sep 30, 2011)

Obviously being new it's not a good idea to place adult males and females together unless your planning on breeding because looks like you may have eggs inbound and you sound like your very unsure. 
Best advise is start researching or find someone or a friend in your area that has an incubator and knows what they are doing, offer a % of the clutch etc for there assistance as a trade off. 
Otherwise woma eggs are very unforgiving for the wrong conditions and go down hill fast if not incubated properly. Good luck mate. 
Seek information and advice otherwise you may as well throw the eggs away if you get them and your not prepared.

Heat wise place her back on normal heat 30-32 hot end gradient to other end. She pick and choose where she needs to be in that range.


----------



## DeadCricket (Sep 30, 2011)

There are some great tips for a DIY incubator in the DIY section if you can't afford a pro one. Good luck! Let us know how you go

You will also find cheap vermicilite on ebay. Look.now incase it takes a while to ship. You could probably get something from a garden shop also.


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Oct 1, 2011)

alright cheers also should her box be in the cool end or hot end?


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Oct 1, 2011)

Personally I would not panic & let nature take its course.
If you are not prepaired to incubate the eggs, you could leave them with Mum & she should maternaly incubate them herself.

The biggest problem with doing this, is she will most probably not feed during this period so this is another 2 months for her without food, but she should cope with this & feed her up well when eggs hatch.

The first pair of snakes I ever got eggs from a large Coastal Carpet & eggs were left with her & she did a great job & hatched most of the eggs. This is not fool proof as you have to rely on the female doing a good job.
Artifical incubation is a more reliable way & gives the female time to feed up & recover. BUT maternal does work.

I would also provide 2 hide boxes, 1 at hot end & 1 at cool end.

I hope this helps.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## traceylee (Oct 1, 2011)

How exciting for you!
Fingers crossed it all works out in your favour!
Is this one of the ones you were thinking of selling?


----------



## wokka (Oct 1, 2011)

It may be that just because a snake lays eggs you dont want to incubate them as you are not in a position to care for the additional babies, which will all need to be housed and fed until you find a new home. As nice as it is to breed animals each baby has a life of say ten years feeding and care ahead of it. The last thing the hobby needs is to produce surplus animals, like many pet cats do, which may end up causing longterm environmental and welfare concerns.


----------



## leamos (Oct 1, 2011)

yommy said:


> looks promising, i'd start to get an incubator and egg box together and womas are incubated on a drier mix .8:1 (80g water for every 1kg mixture)
> running perlite this season as the water method didn't go so well last season



.8:1 would be 80g water for every 100g of perlite wouldn't it? 80g/1kg would be a ratio of .08:1

Goodluck with it all nick


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't know why people have to knock a new keeper for breeding a few snakes. In my books they should be encouraged & given good advice. This is what helps our hobby grow. People are encouraged by success & makes them more eager to grow thier knowledge & expand. 
Nobody said that the young snakes if produced would not be wanted or looked after.
I really don't think that a few Woma pythons are going to flood the marketplace & dramatically drop the price, this has allready happened by simple supply & demand.

I applaud you for your effort & it goes to show that given the right conditions & care, snakes are not that hard to look after & breed.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## wokka (Oct 1, 2011)

MR_IAN_DAVO said:


> I don't know why people have to knock a new keeper for breeding a few snakes. In my books they should be encouraged & given good advice. This is what helps our hobby grow. People are encouraged by success & makes them more eager to grow thier knowledge & expand.
> Nobody said that the young snakes if produced would not be wanted or looked after.
> I really don't think that a few Woma pythons are going to flood the marketplace & dramatically drop the price, this has allready happened by simple supply & demand.
> 
> ...


Ian, If that comment was directed at my comment, I was not intending to knock a new keeper, but rather pointing out the additional facilities and resouces that are required to care for perhaps an additional 15 babies when it appeared that the existing parents had not be seperated in different cages, possible due to the lack of facilities.
A lot of "breeders" sell snakes because they have to,as they cant afford to keep the offspring. 
Just as when humans breed it is easy to get caught up in the euphoria of the moment without thinking of the longterm consequences.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Oct 1, 2011)

Wokka, not directed at your comment alone, but more as a general statement as I see people saying this about new keepers all the time.
Like I said I think that this should be encouraged in new breeders as I believe that it helps our hobby to have new up & comming interested people that might be genuinaly keen on the hobby & success helps keep most interested.
I am sure that the hatchies won't be left out in the cold if success takes place.

This is just my thoughts anyway & I consider myself to still be a learner as I still have a lot of room to learn & hopefully much breeding success ahead of us.

Cheers
Ian

In addition I would like to say that everyone has to start somewhere. When I first started I had some pretty shabby setups & the hatchies where probably not housed as good as what I do now, but it was good learning for myself & all went well.
Now that I have gained more knowledge & experience I do things a little bit different now, but all this just comes with experience. No hard feelings & good luck to you Nicho.


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 1, 2011)

nicholaskostyk said:


> alright cheers also should her box be in the cool end or hot end?


 
As mentioned, she will do most of the work, she will choose which spot suits her for heat. It may be an idea to knock together a DIY incubator so you can get that feed into her. Remember, there are a lot of clutch's that don't have a 100% success rate so don't take it too personally if some don't make it. Just do the best you can with the direction you choose to go. Not everyone is a pro, including me. I've never owned a woma, let alone had a clutch.

You could always cruise the threads for someone who breeds near you and get their help. A great thing about this site is that so many people have no hesitation in helping you with anything at all


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Oct 1, 2011)

traceylee said:


> How exciting for you!
> Fingers crossed it all works out in your favour!
> Is this one of the ones you were thinking of selling?



haha yes this was the pair 

thanx every1 for all ur help does anyone know where to get heat cord because i was going to get a incubator ready just incase


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 1, 2011)

what on earth is on the bottom of the cage?!?! straw or something!?!!! :shock:


----------



## Jason (Oct 1, 2011)

I just took this pic of one of my gravid girls to show you why you wont miss it. This girl had her prelay shed less than a week ago so she is still at least 2 weeks off laying.


----------



## dadaman (Oct 1, 2011)

I have sent you a PM. I have a new bar fridge that is now an incubator for my Woma's. I would be more than happy for you to throw yours in there as well. Give me a call on the phone number in the PM.


----------



## yommy (Oct 1, 2011)

leamos said:


> .8:1 would be 80g water for every 100g of perlite wouldn't it? 80g/1kg would be a ratio of .08:1
> 
> Goodluck with it all nick



Obvisously you knew what i meant but thanks for the correction


----------



## DeadCricket (Oct 1, 2011)

dadaman said:


> I have sent you a PM. I have a new bar fridge that is now an incubator for my Woma's. I would be more than happy for you to throw yours in there as well. Give me a call on the phone number in the PM.


 
See, how good is that! This is a great forum!


----------



## traceylee (Oct 1, 2011)

You should be able to get a heat cord from a pet store that stocks reptile supplies, or Ebay; that's where I got mine.

The supplier had it to me within 2 days of payment.


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Oct 9, 2011)

hey, every1 my female ate today so this means she aint gravid doesnt it?

cheers anyway mayb next year when im more prepared.
nick


----------



## Sel (Oct 9, 2011)

They can and will still eat...


----------



## nicholaskostyk (Oct 29, 2011)

hey everyone my female had a shed today now just the wait to see haha


----------



## cwebb (Oct 29, 2011)

ill take a hatchie!!!



Jason said:


> I just took this pic of one of my gravid girls to show you why you wont miss it. This girl had her prelay shed less than a week ago so she is still at least 2 weeks off laying.
> View attachment 220051



interested in selling any of those bubbas?


----------



## dale1988 (Oct 30, 2011)

how many people in the hobby actually choose the maternal option and let mum do the work of heating?


----------



## Robynne (Aug 24, 2012)

*gravid woma*

Is there any danger in letting the mum do it herself or am I better off incubating. I suspect my girl is gravid, I have everything sorted in case, but would like to let her do it for herself.


----------



## leamos (Aug 24, 2012)

First of all this is an old thread. There is a danger you won;t get a decent hatch rate with maternal incubation. Iin the wild the female can pick the ideal location, right temps etc but in captivity they don't have nearly as much choice. That being said it can be done. I'd suggest searching 'Maternal incubation' and if you have any questions after reading through the hundreds of posts/threads on the subject, starting a new thread


----------



## Robynne (Aug 24, 2012)

thanks for suggestion, dont have time to read all the bullshit on this site, just want some clear answers


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Aug 24, 2012)

Robynne,
Regardless of how you choose to incubate there is are potential problems.
When I first started withe reptiles this was the method I used with mixed results, pit falls with temp control, humidity and the strain on the female make it the preferred option of most to use artificial incubation. This is not a method I have tried as I have not bred reptiles for many years though there is lots of info/help available especially now in the day of the internet.


----------



## Robynne (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanx


----------

